# Mandarin Duck



## coolkid

While I was out taking pictures yesterday I found this guy. I have never seen a duck like this out in the wild. More pictures are posted on my website. http://www.sbfotosutah.com


----------



## Mallardhead12

That is the prettiest duck I have ever seen. Oh, and by the way, I looked at your website, and you have some awesome pics!! Man I would give anything to have a mount of that in my room. Where did you see it?


----------



## coolkid

I didn't know what type of duck this was when I was taking pictures. But after some research I found out that they are threatened if not endangered. I hope that I did my research right and I am not leading anyone astray. I took the picture on Beus Pond that is east of the Dee Event center in Ogden.


----------



## Moose Hollow

They sure are great looking duck there are several of them flying here in the salt lake valley as well nice picture as alway nice job.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

Awesome picture Shane!


----------



## waspocrew

Awesome!


----------



## massmanute

The Mandarin duck is native to Asia. It is closely related to the American wood duck.


----------



## Huge29

Beautiful, nice work!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Anybody ever shot one of these Mandarin ducks in Utah? 8)


----------



## Westernhunter

I saw one in south salt lake near my work a couple of years ago. Prettiest duck I have ever seen. Nice pic.


----------

